# Baja Hungary: MINI to field four MINI ALL4 Racing cars



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Baja Hungary: MINI to field four MINI ALL4 Racing cars // Vasilyev wants to extend the world cup overall lead further.*

Munich (DE). MINI and the Monster Energy X-raid Team face their next challenge in the FIA World Cup for Cross Country Rallies: For the seventh race of the season it's off to Pápa (HU), where from 14 to 16 August the Baja Hungary will be held. After finishing in the first four places at the Baja Aragón recently, MINI and X-raid want to be successful in Hungary too.

In addition to Vladimir Vasilyev/Konstantin Zhiltsov (RU/RU), who still lead the world cup overall standings with a 51-point advantage over Yazeed Al Rahji (SA), X-raid and MINI will call on Orlando Terranova to race once again. The Argentinian contested the legendary Dakar Rally for X-raid in January, and at the Baja Aragón was only beaten by his team-mate Joan "Nani" Roma (ES).

Terranova will have a new co-driver at his side in Hungary, in the shape of Bernardo Ronaldo Graue (AR). The other two MINI ALL4 Racings have Krzysztof Holowczyc/Moi Torrallardona (PL/ES) and Aidyn Rakhimbayev/Anton Nicolaev (KZ/RU) behind the wheel.

The Baja Hungary will be held for the eleventh time this year. The cross country rally comprises a total of two legs covering 600 kilometres. This makes it one of the shortest events on the calendar. Five special stages on two days take the participants through extremely difficult terrain around the city of Pápa, about one hour's drive to the north of Lake Balaton.

At the previous rallies in the Cross Country World Cup, the MINI ALL4 Racing has proved its speed and reliability on different terrain and in an impressive manner. At the Dakar Rally, the most difficult rally in the world, the racing version of the MINI John Cooper Works Countryman has already been victorious three times.

*MINI driver line-up at the 2014 Baja Hungary.*

*#201 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Vladimir Vasilyev/Konstantin Zhiltsov (RU/RU)

*#207 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Orlando Terranova/Rolando Bernardo Graue (AR/AR)

*#208 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Krzysztof Holowczyc/Moi Torrallardona (PL/ES)

*#218 MINI ALL4 Racing.*
X-raid Team
Aidyn Rakhimbayev/Anton Nicolaev (KZ/RU).

*Race calendar: FIA World Cup for Cross Country Rallies.*

14/02 - 16/02 Baja Russia
13/03 - 16/03 Baja Italy
06/04 - 10/04 Abu Dhabi Desert Challenge
20/04 - 25/04 Sealine Cross-Country Rally Qatar
18/05 - 25/05 Pharaons Rally Egypt
18/07 - 20/07 Baja Aragón
*14/08 - 16/08 Baja Hungary*
28/08 - 30/08 Baja Poland
03/10 - 09/10 Rally Morocco
30/10 - 02/11 Baja Portugal


----------

